
Want a Covid-19 Test? It’s Much Easier to Get in Wealthier, Whiter Neighborhoods - rafaelc
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/white-neighborhoods-have-more-access-to-covid-19-testing-sites/
======
jentist_retol
I'd like to take this a step further. If you pay for a "premium" health care
service (One Medical) or have a concierge doctor, it's extremely easy to get a
test.

In every case I've needed it (3 times now), I've been able to get a test
scheduled same day, with results within a few days. Fully billed to insurance.

Meanwhile, acquaintances I know who are working class and thus can't afford
"high end" healthcare are waiting in car lines for hours.

The discrepancy is disgusting and an indictment of the American health care
system, IMO.

------
tengbretson
Regardless of how good health care at-large is, won't it necessarily always be
the case that those with money will be able to afford to purchase something
better? Would it make anyone more healthy to eliminate that?

